

A telescope that tells you when to look up - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/march-2015/a-telescope-that-tells-you-when-to-look-up

======
IndianAstronaut
The amount of data this is going to generate is tremendous. In the range of 15
tb per day. I am curious as to how this is all going to be processed and
stored.

